# Cascade patterns



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Found some nice free patterns from Cascade yarn so i am sharing the direct links to them...

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK350_Darcie.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK227_220SportGirlsSweater.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/A214_SplatterKids.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W464_CherubAranZebraSweater.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W301_CheckerboardStripeSet.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK373_StripeyTopDownCardigan.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C278_TakingFlight.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK284_CherubAranOwlHats.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK285_CherubDKOveralls.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK322_TreasureBag.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W614_ARobotBlanket.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/A158_CherubAranBlanket.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/Fw138_HeritageBear.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W610_PMonkeyBusinessBlanket.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W363_PacificBabyBlanket_pattern.pdf
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK391_UPPATisketATasketBabyBlanket.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Diane, These are lovely.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the beautiful patterns.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you! Love watching for your posts!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow thank you! those are great


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links..


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow, you have been busy! Thank you for sharing


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Found some nice free patterns from Cascade yarn so i am sharing the direct links to them...
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK350_Darcie.pdf
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK227_220SportGirlsSweater.pdf
> ...


Oh thank you so much!


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Love all of them!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. These are keepers.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice patterns. Many thanks!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the links.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you Diane for posting the Cascade Pattern Links.. :sm24:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You Diane, very nice patterns, and lots of them.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Many thanks!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

After that posting, I think you are due for a wee nap if not a full sleep.
Thanks for the links!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lots of great little kid patterns. :sm24:


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! Some lovely patterns!


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, thanks. I would love to make that robot baby blanket but all those ends to weave in!! Might make it anyways.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the links Diane.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. All of them are appealing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Diane D for sharing. I really love some of them


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing...many lovely patterns!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Diane. Great patterns!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you, I saved three.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank You Diane, have checked them out and found some I am looking forward to trying. 

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

excellant!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks so very much diane this is very sweet of you!


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the patterns.
Got a lot of knitting to do.
Pookie


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for the lovely patterns


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Always appreciate the patterns you share. Thanks


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the links, i was in search for cardigan for my 4 years GD.


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you Diane D, will try some of these...


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, great patterns, thank you.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

So very kind of you to take the time to gather these patterns. Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty patterns and yarns too. Thanks.


----------

